# my 4000kcal diet...



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Am aiming for 4000kcal (I burn lots  ) with somewhere around a

20% fat

60% carb

20% protein

has worked out a little different but its about right for 1.5x bodyweight in protein.

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 542pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="720"> [TR] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]Daily %[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]18.81%[/TD] [TD]54.49%[/TD] [TD]26.70%[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]Daily Total[/TD] [TD]4001.5[/TD] [TD]158.05[/TD] [TD]457.85[/TD] [TD]224.315[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Time[/TD] [TD]Food[/TD] [TD]No[/TD] [TD]Cals[/TD] [TD]Fat[/TD] [TD]Carbs[/TD] [TD]Protein[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]06:00[/TD] [TD]whey[/TD] [TD]30g[/TD] [TD]115.9998[/TD] [TD]2.1[/TD] [TD]1.2[/TD] [TD]24.9[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]06:00[/TD] [TD]Oats[/TD] [TD]100g[/TD] [TD]375[/TD] [TD]6[/TD] [TD]68[/TD] [TD]13[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]06:00[/TD] [TD]linseed[/TD] [TD]75g[/TD] [TD]352.5[/TD] [TD]30[/TD] [TD]21.675[/TD] [TD]17.25[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]07:00[/TD] [TD]Workout[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [TD]

[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08:00[/TD] [TD]whey[/TD] [TD]30g[/TD] [TD]115.9998[/TD] [TD]2.1[/TD] [TD]1.2[/TD] [TD]24.9[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]08:00[/TD] [TD]Oats

[/TD] [TD]150g[/TD] [TD]562.5[/TD] [TD]9[/TD] [TD]102[/TD] [TD]19.5[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]09:30[/TD] [TD]Banana[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [TD]121[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]31[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]10:30[/TD] [TD]Cashew Nuts[/TD] [TD]75g[/TD] [TD]435[/TD] [TD]36.15[/TD] [TD]13.575[/TD] [TD]13.275[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12:30[/TD] [TD]Mackerel Fillets Brine[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [TD]212[/TD] [TD]15.6[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]17.94[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]12:30[/TD] [TD]Tesco Farmhouse Bread[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] [TD]240[/TD] [TD]3.2[/TD] [TD]42.6[/TD] [TD]10[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]14:30[/TD] [TD]Banana[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [TD]121[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]31[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]16:00[/TD] [TD]Cashew Nuts[/TD] [TD]50g[/TD] [TD]290[/TD] [TD]24.1[/TD] [TD]9.05[/TD] [TD]8.85[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]18:00[/TD] [TD]Grilled Chicken Breast[/TD] [TD]125g[/TD] [TD]137.5[/TD] [TD]1.25[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]28.75[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]18:00[/TD] [TD]Brown Rice[/TD] [TD]50g[/TD] [TD]185[/TD] [TD]1.5[/TD] [TD]38.5[/TD] [TD]4[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]18:00[/TD] [TD]Broccoli[/TD] [TD]100g[/TD] [TD]35[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]7[/TD] [TD]2[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]18:00[/TD] [TD]Carrot[/TD] [TD]100g[/TD] [TD]35[/TD] [TD]0[/TD] [TD]8[/TD] [TD]1[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]18:00[/TD] [TD]whey[/TD] [TD]15g[/TD] [TD]57.9999[/TD] [TD]1.05[/TD] [TD]0.6[/TD] [TD]12.45[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]20:00[/TD] [TD]oats

[/TD] [TD]100g[/TD] [TD]375[/TD] [TD]6[/TD] [TD]68[/TD] [TD]13[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]20:00[/TD] [TD]linseed[/TD] [TD]50g[/TD] [TD]235[/TD] [TD]20[/TD] [TD]14.45[/TD] [TD]11.5[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How much do you weigh? How much are you eating now? Will you *honestly* stick to this every day?

Diving into 4000kcals perhaps isn't the best way, just increase your macros a bit and monitor progress. If your training naturally and gaining more than 8lbs per month - odds are you are just getting fat.

Aim to gain 1lb per week, with your lifts progressing and BF% not increasing too much, altering your diet to stay around the 1lb per week gain.

Personally I wouldn't have to have that much fat and that many carbs in my diet...

150g Protein on a 1.5x basis makes you 100kgs - or almost 16st... I've a feeling your closer to 13 stone... So I think your macros are wrong...

Also 158g P + 458g C + 224g F = 4500kcals ED...

200g protein ED will be fine for you, 80g to 150g of good fats ED and carbs as required...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

robbie i'd up my protein to at least 30%

also some excellent info from TH&S.. upping cals drastically will more than likely be store as fat...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Meal 1 (6am): Whey (30g) + Oats (100g) + Linseed (75g) (Pre WO)

^^^ If you are going to have an 800kcal shake, then dont mix high carb and high fat. 75g Whey, 75g Oats and a splash of the oil of your choice is fine.

Meal 2 (8am): Whey (30g) + Oats (150g) (Post WO)

^^^^ I'll bet you feel really sluggish after this, Whey (50g) and Oats (50g) would be better IMHO.

Note: Thats 1500+kcals in less than two hours...

Try and eat an even amount of Protein, Fats and Carbs at each meal where you can - or at least have some protein at each meal.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its actually 225g protein 158g fat 458g carbs.

Currently I eat anywhere between 3600-4000cals a day and I stick pretty religously to a plan, but it was crap and didn't have enough fat in it.

Oh and the 1.5x bodyweight is done in lbs...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Its actually 225g protein 158g fat 458g carbs.


Ooops my bad... mg:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Does it make more sense with my figures?

" then dont mix high carb and high fat "

I was trying to avoid oil as they all taste so rough!

and if I remove the linseed then I need to replace that fat elsewhere in my day, and I struggle as it is!

any suggestions?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Cod liver oil is great.. plus its capped so you dont taste it!

Also Natty peanut butter is also good!

Olive oil tastes better than linseed oil!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

use udos oil. good stuff.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

shorty said:


> Cod liver oil is great.. plus its capped so you dont taste it!
> 
> Also Natty peanut butter is also good!
> 
> Olive oil tastes better than linseed oil!


How many g's of fat in a cod liver oil cap!?!

I have bought some peanut butter, last time I tried it I wasn't impressed though. I eat loads of nuts as it is though, so wasn't looking to eat any more!!

I tried olive oil on its own before and thought it was pretty nasty!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Get from food what you can, and supplement the rest


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> How many g's of fat in a cod liver oil cap!?!


on fitday.com it says per tablespoon 14g of fat... i use the holland and barrett EPA caps but it doesn't state the nutrional value... so i cracked some caps open and i could get 3 caps worth on a tablespoon... so i just go off that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks okish to me but you need to do cardio also to make your body more efficient.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Con said:


> Looks okish to me but you need to do cardio also to make your body more efficient.


I'm a triathlete so I do get lots!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

robbie

i am going to sound harsh, but its not intended

you will find it hard to chomp through that lot

4000 kcals of junk is easy to eat, clean food is another thing

at your weight you only need around 3000

200g protein is ample for you as well

after looking at your pics, your not a lean 70kg so in reality you should go by LBM when you decide on your macro totals

if you were a very lean 70kg i would say 4000 is ok, but your not

in all honesty, your diet...although ok, isnt the best

maybe start over again....and remember to add a little of what you like .... it keeps you sane


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> robbie
> 
> i am going to sound harsh, but its not intended
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what I eat daily at the moment with a few slight differences and I enjoy eating it! 

I haven't been running or swimming the past few months though and haven't adjusted my diet to suit so have put on an inch or so round the waist... (oh and I had a week of eat as much(albeit good food) as you can and managed to do 5000kcals one day...)

I came to the 4000kcals from the " harris-benedict formula " which works it out from weight age and height and honestly if I only eat 3000kcals I would loose weight very quickly!

I do 30mins of HARD cycling daily.

Thanks for your input but I am confused to say the least.

Like I said I eat 3500-4000kcals and seem stuck at 71kg for the last month or so, was hoping by getting the macro right and upping the good fats I might start putting weight on again!

I did think about have a short diet period to loose the bit of belly but then as I am not particularly strong and doing " starting strength " I was worried I would stop making strength gains

Help!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> Thats pretty much what I eat daily at the moment with a few slight differences and I enjoy eating it!
> 
> I haven't been running or swimming the past few months though and haven't adjusted my diet to suit so have put on an inch or so round the waist... (oh and I had a week of eat as much(albeit good food) as you can and managed to do 5000kcals one day...)
> 
> ...


You've just had some great advice off not just Jimmy but another few lads and totally disregarded it IMO.

How anyone eating 4k cals per day stays at 71kg is beyond me, just how much cardio do you do?

I do nearly 6 hours per week, you do 30mins per day, so I nearly do double and I do not lose weight, and I don't eat 4,000 cals, and guess what, im 92kg.

Be honest, do you REALLY stick to that diet, I can count on one hand ppl that religiously stick to something they put down on paper.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I haven't read the replies, but looking at your size from your d/p you'd really struggle to get just under 500g carbs down you. Carbs are so bulky and bloating.

Instead of the ratio you have at the moment habe you thought of the 'classic'

40% pro

40% CHo

20% fats

I think for bulking that would maybe be a better option?

I struggle to eat a lot of carbs so I know my ratio is different in that I have pretty high fats and moderate carbs - and I still struggle!

BTW at 71kilos I think 4000cals may be over-kill but thats just me. I don't know your metabolic rate, insulin sensitivity, activity levels through-out the day etc


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I was worried it might come across that I was poo-poo'ing it, but I'm not honest! (hence my Help! at the end)

Although now I am a little more confused as I am just looking back at my spreadsheet actually I haven't been eating as much as I thought I was.

I think back to the drawing board is a good idea.

Start at 3000 as Jimmy suggested and stick with it for 4weeks and see how it goes.

Is my 20/60/20 a good idea though?

When I first started watching what I eat I was guilty of thinking that all fat was bad, I have seen the light now but I'm still a little confused as to how much is enough/good??

Although do bare in mind that although I haven't for the last few months, as of next week I will be back doing

2 1/2 hours cycling (that's 20mph+ stuff so pretty hard going)

3 hours gym

2 hours swimming

1-1/12 hours running weekly


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Daily % 13.54%	44.98%	41.48%

Daily Total	2992.832333	88.48333333	293.975	271.09

Time	Food	No	Cals	Fat	Carbs	Protein

06:00	whey	50	193.333	3.5	2	41.5

06:00	oats	50	187.5	3	34	6.5

06:00	Flaxseed Oil	2	79.33333333	9.333333333	0	0

08:00	oats	50	187.5	3	34	6.5

08:00	whey	50	193.333	3.5	2	41.5

10:00	tuna	1	158	0.8	0	37.8

10:00	Tesco Farmhouse Bread	2	240	3.2	42.6	10

12:30	Mackerel Fillets Brine	1	212	15.6	0	17.94

12:30	Tesco Farmhouse Bread	2	240	3.2	42.6	10

14:30	Banana	1	121	0	31	1

14:30	Cashew Nuts	50	290	24.1	9.05	8.85

18:00	Grilled Chicken Breast	125	137.5	1.25	0	28.75

18:00	Brown Rice	50	185	1.5	38.5	4

18:00	Broccoli	100	35	0	7	2

18:00	Carrot	100	35	0	8	1

20:00	whey	50	193.333	3.5	2	41.5

20:00	Porridge	50	187.5	3	34	6.5

20:00	linseed	25	117.5	10	7.225	5.75

ok, adjustments made based on feedback.

2992kcals

88g fat (14%)

293g carbs (45%)

271g protein (41%)

Fats are only 14% though and g's of protein seem excessive

I have tried where possible to have protein + carbs at every meal and the only big gap is from 14:30 - 18:00, any suggestions on what I could bridge that gap with baring in mind I leave work around 5


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Does it make more sense with my figures?
> 
> " then dont mix high carb and high fat "
> 
> ...


Organic coconut milk........ MCT's baby.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Macademia nut oil - perfect.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Macademia nut oil - perfect.


going to pop to Sainsburys on Thursday for some of this.

How much (roughly) is a bottle?!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

About £2.50 - maybe alittle less, I get it from Tesco's


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

that little? I was expecting it to be much more expensive.

unfortunately the nearest tescos to me is a metro and I am sans car atm.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here it is, 250ml £2.98

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/product/search.aspx?search=macademia


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

won't let me see it as I haven't got an account, might search sainsburys before I go...



ah24 said:


> Here it is, 250ml £2.98
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/superstore/product/search.aspx?search=macademia


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

balls, sainsburys don't have it...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

my post was somewhat missleading

i mean for you to start at 3000kcals and stick to it ridgedly, only having 1-3 cheat meals or so per week

if you stick to this for a month or so, your body will tell you what you need

you seem to be mixed up with the difference between weight and LBM lean body mass

a non drug assisted athlete will do well to gain 1lb of real muscle every few months....mass is a different thing

if you stick true to a diet, you will see the changes to you by adding 3-500kcals a day

so....if your totally hungry all the time and losing fat by more than 1lb a week, then add kcals....if your putting it on too fast, then drop kcals....its that simple

i feel you will do well to lose a few lbs on the waste anyway....but dont worry what the scales say, go by the taper measure, and how your lifting

we are now in the realms of co-ordinating dier and training, which gets complicated....but you will be able to guage your diet as you go....as long as your sticking to it...if you dont, you wont have a clue whats going on, and wether the food your eating is right for you

as for ratios......imo you dont need to worry

just get a base of protein....aprox 200g for you, then add or subtract fats and carbs as necessary as you go on

try start with

P200g---------800kcals

C350g---------1400kcals

F80g----------720kcals

also...keep it simple

dont count neglegable macros

i know bread contains protein, but its neglegable, and not necessary to include....same goes for veg etc

otherwise you will get confused with overcomplicatons


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

cool, thanks, tbh I don't have any cheat meals at the moment, I actually quite like eating healthy so sticking to it won't be difficult, I guess the problem up to now is I keep changing.

What do you think of my revised diet? Any changes that could be made?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> cool, thanks, tbh I don't have any cheat meals at the moment, I actually quite like eating healthy so sticking to it won't be difficult, I guess the problem up to now is I keep changing.
> 
> What do you think of my revised diet? Any changes that could be made?


One every now and then will stoke the metabolism mate, if you don't wish to add any then fair enough, thats totally down to you, as long as you know a couple here and there can actually do some good.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Five-O said:


> One every now and then will stoke the metabolism mate, if you don't wish to add any then fair enough, thats totally down to you, as long as you know a couple here and there can actually do some good.


Now that is interesting to know!

I'm not even sure what I would have as a cheat meal.

In fact, other than total junk food, what would class as a "cheat meal"?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

diet looks pretty good

i feel the protein is a little too high for you, could be more carbs instead

i think there is a lack of fruit veg....more would be better


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cheat meals??

decent ones are nado's, subway, roast dinners, curries

dirty ones are mac d's and pizza, chocolate, ice cream etc etc

choose 2 decent ones a week, and one duuuurty one


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> ...
> 
> just get a base of protein....aprox 200g for you, then add or subtract fats and carbs as necessary as you go on
> 
> ...


^^^ Agreed.

Dont bother counting non impact carbs from green veg etc - which you should try and eat more of.

At your weight and non drug assisted 200g of Protein is probably all if not more than your body will be able to use.

As Jimmy said - use the Protein as a base to shoot for each day, and manouever the carbs and fats to suit.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ah. ok, I will start again with 200g of protein and work around that 

thanks for your help so far chaps


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> How much do you weigh? How much are you eating now? Will you *honestly* stick to this every day?
> 
> Diving into 4000kcals perhaps isn't the best way, just increase your macros a bit and monitor progress. If your training naturally and gaining more than 8lbs per month - odds are you are just getting fat.
> 
> ...


nice post mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> nice post mate.


Cheers dude.


----------

